# the story of Lucky Little Louie



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Friday night I candled the egg that was being incubated by a pair of figuritas in my livingroom. I could see that the baby had broken in to the air cell and had started to pip the egg. I was really surprised that this egg got as far as it had, as my house is so dry inside. saturday morning, before I went to work, I checked the egg. The baby had pipped all around the egg, but he hadn't 'flipped his lid" yet. i figured by the time I got home from work, there would be a new baby. I got home around 6:45 last night, went in to check, Mama and Daddy were sitting beak to buns, and I could see egg shell off to the side, so I picked up Mama. No baby ! Then I picked up Daddy. No baby ! Then I saw a little body in the catch pan under the cage. The baby had fallen out of the nest and through the cage floor. Poor baby, stiff and cold and dead. I scooped him up to show the parents, and the baby started to wiggle (very slightly). I placed his bedding in to a bowl with higher sides, and put momma on the baby.
To be continued.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, where were we? Poor Louie, saved out of the catch pan, and almost disposed of. Stuck in a dish with Mama on top, like a cherry on top of a sundae. I went to eat supper, and then went back to check on the birds. Poor Mama bird had tipped the dish/nest right over and poor Louie was back down in the bottom of the pan. I grabbed a bigger, heavier dish, put Louie back in this dish, and mama climbed right in to do her duty. Every one was all set during the night, and when I checked them this morning, Mama was in her new home, and I could see little pink buns sticking out through her breast feathers. That baby scooted right back under Mama before I got a good look, and I did see her feeding the little twerp before I left for work. This baby has the thickest brightest yellow fluff. Now I need to figure out that new camera 
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Daryl, that little Louie so far is one lucky baby. I sure hope he stays put.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Feather loves little Lucky Louie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL..........it wouldn't be a bit funny if the little one hadn't made it, but now that he's ok........well, that is quite a funny story. Lucky Louie is VERY lucky. I'm sure he'll be fine now. Wonder what Dad and Mom were thinking (if anything) when the could look down and see their baby but not get to it? So, anyway..........welcome to the world Lucky Louie. We CAN"T WAIT to see a picture of your cute little self. _*(HINT HINT HINT  )*_


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I know ! I know! Figuring out the camera is all I will commit to tomorrow (after I feed and water the kids) because I sure won't be driving any where due to lousy weather. Heck, I hear it's gonna be so windy,I could end up blown out to Oklahoma or somewhere.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea, it's supposed to be windy here too. Cept', I think the direction of the wind, we'll get blown to Nigeria or somewhere........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ditto on the pics, and boy....I'm saying a prayer for little Louie, that hedoesn't try to use anymore of his remaining "nine-lives"...your post is quite a heart stopper!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
Must admit, my heart was in my throat when I found him and thought he was dead. the next time I found him in the bottom of the pan was anticlimactic, to say the least. I told him to "Stop it". So funny this morning watching little birdie butt vanish under Mama's nice warm feathers. He is very lively, to say the least. Maybe I should have named him Traveler, he sure seems to like to move.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank God you were there in time to find Louie before he became VERY unlucky! I can't wait to see the pics, that is when you get your bearing with the new camera


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> I know ! I know! Figuring out the camera is all I will commit to tomorrow (after I feed and water the kids) because I sure won't be driving any where due to lousy weather. Heck, I hear it's gonna be so windy,I could end up blown out to Oklahoma or somewhere.
> Daryl


Daryl, I can relate to you. We have had ours for almost 2 months, and if Bev is not around, I need the expertise of one of my grand sons (ages 9 and 5).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Daryl, don't you have a SON named Gary who is older than 10? BET HE could help you with that camera!

Now, stop kidding around...WE WANT PIC - TURES...WE WANT PIC - TURES!

(Boy, that's all Pidgey needs is you landing at his place when he's sooooo busy! But, oh my, would THAT make his day!!! ROFLMAO!)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It must have been stressful for his parents to see him under them but not be able to snuggle down on their baby. So glad you found little Louie in time!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Update on Louie*

He's doing just fine. Both parents in nest bowl at this time, but Louie is under Mama. Louie is about the size of the first joint of my thumb, looks like a fuzzy little yellow catepillar when he scoots back under a parent. He's so small that when his crop is full it's about the size of a pea. He's very lively. I try not to bother parents much, have a towel over the end of the cage where nest is located.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a SMALL baby! YIKES!!

Sure hope all goes well from here on out!

He sounds like quite a character already...and QUITE SHY...


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Boni Birds*

So happy for your lucky baby! Mr. Hooters just wishes he could figure out how to may one!


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*old timer*

nest bowls you go to floys or sother pigeon supply you order some paper nest bowls and you will never have that trouble ,ive raized lots of fig,s and not one has fallen out of the nest bowl ,you put eather straw or hay or pine neodles in bowl and there good till they leave the nest ,, theast little creachers have a bad enough time with out being tossed out in the gutter,, the bowls are about a quater apiece


----------

